# Heat Treatment Of Metals



## احمد عزت20 (12 فبراير 2007)

:13: 
*PROPERTIES, IDENTIFICATION
AND
HEAT TREATMENT OF METALS​*


----------



## goodzeelaa (17 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جذيلااااا


----------



## omelkorah (23 فبراير 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ashour Owais (8 مارس 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المخترع الصغير (9 مارس 2007)

شكرا لك اخي وياليت احصل ملف عن المعالجه الحرارية للمواد بالعربي


----------



## مراقب (11 مارس 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الأمير أمير (8 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## prof mido (9 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور علي المجهود اخي


----------



## tiger_2710 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور يا بشمهندس والى المزيد ربنا يوفقك


----------



## بهاءالدين (17 ديسمبر 2008)

هو جيد يا اخى مشكور لكنه لايتحدث عن المعالجة الحرارية الا فى نقطه بسيطة وهو عبارة عن تعريف لمعظم المواد المستخدمة فى الصناعة وتركيبها فقط


----------



## mohamedhassan20 (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## gearbox (31 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مبتدئه (3 يناير 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على الملف المفيد جدا :7:

فقد ذكر اشياء مهمه في علم المواد materials science and engineeing

ولكن لم اجد ضالتي :82:

الا وهو الجواب على السؤال التالي 


*Relate the heat treatments and the microstructure to the impact energy and fracture surface of different materials.*


وهذه بعض الاوراق التي قد تفيد في الاجابه عن هذا السؤال












ارجو من يعرف ذلك يجيب على سؤالي لاكمال بحثي :80:

راجيه من المولى الموفقيه والسداد لكم ..


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 يناير 2009)

ممكن توضيح السؤال والمطلوب بالظبط وان شاء الله سنجد الاجابة
علما بان مشروع تخرجى مرتبط بشدة بالمعالجة الحرارية والحمد لله انا على علم بها


----------



## بهاءالدين (3 يناير 2009)

ممكن توضيح السؤال والمطلوب بالظبط وان شاء الله سنجد الاجابة
علما بان مشروع تخرجى مرتبط بشدة بالمعالجة الحرارية والحمد لله انا على علم بها


----------



## مبتدئه (4 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

مشكلتي بان هذه الماده ليست ضمن تخصصي واجد صعوبه بها :80:


انا بوضح السؤال حسب ما فهمته

هذه تجربه معمليه في المختبر قمنا باخذ 4 قطع معدن Z, Zo, Z4, Z7

اجرينا عليها اختبار المعالجة الحراريه وقمنا بمشاهده البنيه الداخليه بالمجهر 

فما هي علاقه المعالجة الحرارية بالبنيه المجهريه للمعدن ؟ 


والصور توضح لنا سير العملية وتبين لنا Microstructure 

Zo 
بالنسبة للحديد الزهر وهو ماده هشه تركيبه martensite​لكن انا لا اعرف ماذا يقصد ب martensite 
الذي توصلت له بانه تركيب فولاذي غير متوازن...​ 
بالنسبة للماده الاخرى z 
موضح لنا بانه 
ferrite + fine pearlite
الذي عرفته بانها ماده سيراميك 
واعتقد بانها ناعمه الملمس لا اعلم ما صحه ذلك . ​ 
وما الى ذلك حسب ما هو موضح في الاوراق ..

المشكله لا استطيع الاجابة لاني لم اتعلم ما معنى هذه الاشياء :82:

لكن اتوقع الاجابة ان تكون كالتالي حسب استنتاجي الشخصي :4: 

علاقه المعالجة بالبنيه باختبار الاثر والسطح كالتالي

اذا عملنا اختبار الاثر وكانت الطاقه الممتصه صغيره نستنتج بان الماده هشه واذا كان العكس كانت الماده صلبة فلذلك لو اجرينا المعالجة الحرارية نجد تركيب الماده الهشه عباره عن martensite
وعندما تزداد صلابه الماده تصبح جزيئاتها مرتبه لانه كلما ترتبت الجزيئات وتراصت كانت الماده صلبه اكثر كذلك الا ننسى اثر الكربون في مدى صلابه الماده فكلما قلت نسبته زادت الصلابه ..

هذا ما توصلت له بعد بحث طويل ولكنني لست متيقنه من مدى صحته :81:



ربنا يوفقك في مشروع التخرج ان شا الله :7:

والله يعينك على تخطي العقبات باذن المولى :15:


----------



## بهاءالدين (5 يناير 2009)

الاخت الفاضلة قبل ان تدرسى كل هذا لابد لك من دراسة منحنى الحديد والكربون 
فكل من المارتنسيت والبيرلايت والاوستنيت هلى كلها مناطق فى منحنى الحديد والكربون 
المهم كل دى مسميات 
اختى ارجو منك دراسة منحنى الحديد والكربون وبعد كدة مكن اشرحلك اللى انتى عايزاة وانا هحاول اشوفلك اى حاجة عنه بالعربى انا عندى كتب كتير بس مش بالعربى للاسف
منتظر منك فقط محاولة دراسة هذا المنحنى المهم جدا جدا وبعد كدة هاقدر اوصلك كل استفساراتك


----------



## بهاءالدين (5 يناير 2009)

وعلى فكرة الميكرو ستركشر مرتبط ارتباط كلى بالمعالجة الحرارية 
يعنى علشان اعمل الميكرو ستركشر اللى انا عايزة لازم اعمل معالجة حرارية بس انا هاعمل معالجة حرارية ليه 
انا عايز داكتيليتى ؟ ولاعايز هاردينينج ؟ ولا عايز ايه فى المعدن دة 
يعنى مثلا لو انا عايز سبيكة هيتعمل منها ترس يبقى هاعمل هاردنينج علشان يستحمل التاكل
طب لو انا عايز اعمل صاج يستحمل اقصى درجات التشغيل يبقى هاعمل انيلينج 
وكل عملية من دول ليها ميكرو ستركشر مختلف تماما عن التانى 
بس كل دة تحت منحنى الحديد والكربون مقدرش اعمل اى عملية معالجة حرارية من غير مااكون عارفه كويس جدا
انا عارف ان اسلوب شرحى سئ جدا بس انا هحاول والله معاكى لانى والحمد لله ربنا كارمنى وفاهم الموضوع ده كويس جدا


----------



## بهاءالدين (5 يناير 2009)

وعلى فكرة الميكرو ستركشر مرتبط ارتباط كلى بالمعالجة الحرارية 
يعنى علشان اعمل الميكرو ستركشر اللى انا عايزة لازم اعمل معالجة حرارية بس انا هاعمل معالجة حرارية ليه 
انا عايز داكتيليتى ؟ ولاعايز هاردينينج ؟ ولا عايز ايه فى المعدن دة 
يعنى مثلا لو انا عايز سبيكة هيتعمل منها ترس يبقى هاعمل هاردنينج علشان يستحمل التاكل
طب لو انا عايز اعمل صاج يستحمل اقصى درجات التشغيل يبقى هاعمل انيلينج 
وكل عملية من دول ليها ميكرو ستركشر مختلف تماما عن التانى 
بس كل دة تحت منحنى الحديد والكربون مقدرش اعمل اى عملية معالجة حرارية من غير مااكون عارفه كويس جدا
انا عارف ان اسلوب شرحى سئ جدا بس انا هحاول والله معاكى لانى والحمد لله ربنا كارمنى وفاهم الموضوع ده كويس جدا


----------



## مبتدئه (8 يناير 2009)

> الاخت الفاضلة قبل ان تدرسى كل هذا لابد لك من دراسة منحنى الحديد والكربون
> فكل من المارتنسيت والبيرلايت والاوستنيت هلى كلها مناطق فى منحنى الحديد والكربون
> المهم كل دى مسميات
> اختى ارجو منك دراسة منحنى الحديد والكربون وبعد كدة مكن اشرحلك اللى انتى عايزاة وانا هحاول اشوفلك اى حاجة عنه بالعربى انا عندى كتب كتير بس مش بالعربى للاسف
> منتظر منك فقط محاولة دراسة هذا المنحنى المهم جدا جدا وبعد كدة هاقدر اوصلك كل استفساراتك


 
معنى كلامك بان ندرس اثر الكربون على الحديد وعلاقتهم بالحرارة ؟!! 

قمت بتسليم الريبورت ولن تحاسبني المدرسه على ذلك لاننا لم ندرس شيئا من هذا القبيل والاجابه على هذا السؤال يحتاج معرفه تامه بالامور لا يسعنا الوقت للبحث عنها والاسبوع القادم الامتحانات النهائية ارجو الدعاء لي بالتوفيق :80: .. 

 على العموم بعد الامتحانات النهائية باذن الله ساعاود دراسه ذلك صحيح اكون قد اكملت الماده 
 لكن لا مانع لدي من المعرفه :15:

 ان شاء الله لا مشكله لدي ان كانت باللغه الانجليزية البسيطه مثل الموجوده بالملف 



> وعلى فكرة الميكرو ستركشر مرتبط ارتباط كلى بالمعالجة الحرارية
> يعنى علشان اعمل الميكرو ستركشر اللى انا عايزة لازم اعمل معالجة حرارية بس انا هاعمل معالجة حرارية ليه
> انا عايز داكتيليتى ؟ ولاعايز هاردينينج ؟ ولا عايز ايه فى المعدن دة
> يعنى مثلا لو انا عايز سبيكة هيتعمل منها ترس يبقى هاعمل هاردنينج علشان يستحمل التاكل
> ...


 
 يعني انا اتكيف في المعدن بعد عمل المعالجة :81:

 لدي سؤال قد يكون سهلا لكني اريد التاكد الترس معناه وعاء ام شيء اخر ؟ 

الكربون حسب معرفتي يؤثر في الخصائص الميكانيكية للمعدن 
 ولم اكن اعرف انه يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار في كل هذا :34:

 الله يعطيك على مقدار نيتك والمهم الجزاء من رب العالمين وليس من عبيده ..

 شكرا جزيلا :7: ..


----------



## فاطمة عبدالحكيم (21 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ahmedalbayati (14 ديسمبر 2009)

*thankssssssssssssssssssss*​


----------



## GeoOo (14 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخى الكريم


----------



## olivertwist (19 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووور يا اخي الكريم


----------



## m.gomaa (1 يناير 2010)

شكككككررررررررراااااااااا


----------



## كيمو علي (3 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس البارون (5 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخواني علمجهود الطيب


----------



## tifaonline (7 نوفمبر 2011)

many thanks


----------



## نزار ابوفاتح (10 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ودالعسكري (18 نوفمبر 2011)

المارتنسيت هو بنيه مجهريه قصفه زات شكل ابري


----------



## لولي الحميري (24 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا​


----------



## basharawaad (12 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mostafaabusaif (27 أبريل 2014)

الف شكر على المجهود المبذول


----------



## Amir Fouad (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبد الرحمن الموحد (6 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Abu Laith (6 مايو 2014)

thanks a lot


----------



## mzmzm (31 يناير 2015)

فين الموضوع


----------



## AUMIN SALEM (30 ديسمبر 2017)

شكرا على المجهود


----------

